# Overly Bright Green Issues...



## Oleson M.D.

After calibrating my new TV, the greens are still WAY TOO BRIGHT. Almost a fluorescent lime green. Everything else is perfect...especially flesh tones.

Grass is very artificial in color, even real grass.

Is there a way to tackle the greens?


----------



## mechman

It sounds like it wasn't calibrated properly. Who calibrated it and how did they do it?


----------



## Oleson M.D.

mechman said:


> It sounds like it wasn't calibrated properly. Who calibrated it and how did they do it?


I did it using the Disney WOW Bluray disc. Everything is perfect...except the bright lime green! Wish there was a way to simply turn the green down. All I can do is increase the red, that is no help.


----------



## mechman

How are you addressing red? With the Color control?

Have you looked at this thread? What model is your display?


----------



## Oleson M.D.

mechman said:


> How are you addressing red? With the Color control?
> 
> Have you looked at this thread? What model is your display?


Thanks. It is a new Samsung UN55HU8550. The picture is stunning with great natural looking colors all the way around...except the "cartoon like" overly bright lime greens. Natural grass (or tree leaves) in an outdoor setting (city park) do not look good at all. Very unnatural. But, this is mostly on the Japan TV Channel. This channel seems to have issues with crushed white syndrome as well.

I did turn the red up, hoping that it would abate the green. No luck. The greens remained overly bright and the reds went overboard as well. Re-set it to the 50% setting. The control is a single G/R slider. To the right increases reds, to the left increases greens. No way to decrease the colors.


----------



## mechman

I'm gonna guess that it's some sort of motion control that may be causing the issue. Take a look at David Katzmeier's settings and compare them to yours. I wouldn't mess with the white balance and color space settings though.

Let me know if this helps. :T


----------



## Oleson M.D.

mechman said:


> I'm gonna guess that it's some sort of motion control that may be causing the issue. Take a look at David Katzmeier's settings and compare them to yours. I wouldn't mess with the white balance and color space settings though.
> 
> Let me know if this helps. :T


Thanks...I'm working on it now. Will let you know.


----------



## tonyvdb

What video mode are you using? Cinema is usually the best one to work with as a starting point.


----------



## Oleson M.D.

mechman said:


> I'm gonna guess that it's some sort of motion control that may be causing the issue. Take a look at David Katzmeier's settings and compare them to yours. I wouldn't mess with the white balance and color space settings though.
> 
> Let me know if this helps. :T


Ok...set up mimicking Katzmeier's settings. Did not change the white balance or color space. The result is whites with a strong blue push, and red faces on everyone...literally! And the greens are still that cartoon bright limey color.

Why not play with the color space settings? Would this not help in the abatement of the green?


----------



## mechman

Oleson said:


> Ok...set up mimicking Katzmeier's settings. Did not change the white balance or color space. The result is whites with a strong blue push, and red faces on everyone...literally! And the greens are still that cartoon bright limey color.
> 
> Why not play with the color space settings? Would this not help in the abatement of the green?


You could, but make sure you write down what you have beforehand so you can get back to it. Normally, these, as well as the white balance settings, are done with a meter. And each setting will generally affect other settings in the process. And the problem with copying other's settings is that every display is different - even with the same model number. You can try all of David's settings. How do your white balance and color space settings differ from his right now? Can you post them here?

What I would honestly suggest is to find a calibrator in your area and have them come out and set up your display for you. It should take four hours or so and cost somewhere around $350.

If you lived near me I'd come do it for you.


----------



## Oleson M.D.

Called Samsung Tech Support. They did a diagnosis online, then reset to the factory default settings. The green is so bad that my TV is almost un-watchable. A factory technician is scheduled to come out to our house and make things right.

The folks at Samsung are very good, very patient, and a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## mechman

Keep us up to date on what happens. :T


----------



## Oleson M.D.

One more problem now..."picture jitter". The picture will jitter about every 60 seconds. If there is script, it is blurred and unreadable. The entire picture is out of focus, then will become normal again. 60 seconds later, it is shaking once again. 
Maybe those earthquakes in Dallas have affected my Sammy? Can't wait to see the tech and hear what he has to say.

I guess this is called "judder". It is driving me crazy!

Did more reading - found that turning off the auto motion-plus feature fixes this problem. We'll see...


----------



## Oleson M.D.

The Samsung tech came over yesterday. He did a few simple adjustments to the settings in the advanced menu...everything looks really good now. The greens are very natural.

He plugged in a 4K drive to give a demo on the TV. It looked really, really good! But a good transfer bluray looks pretty good too. I think anything less than 80 to 100 inches will not benefit that much from 4K. 
Where the real benefit will come is on front projection (see Sony). On a screen of 150" or so, you will live the experience!


----------



## mechman

Did you see what he changed?


----------



## Oleson M.D.

mechman said:


> Did you see what he changed?


Not really, other than he adjusted various settings in the advanced menu. The greens are MUCH more natural now. The tech said that factory settings at Samsung (like other manufacturers) have everything tweaked to the upper limit.

Guess I should have taken notes...oh well.


----------



## mechman

No worries! As long as it looks good!


----------



## Oleson M.D.

mechman said:


> No worries! As long as it looks good!


The experience was educational when the tech slipped in the 4K demo device. Yes, the 4K image looked very good on my Sammy, but really no better to my eyes than my Bluray movies.

Based on my observation, the extra money spent (4K) is not warranted unless you are going for a huge TV (80" +) and you plan to sit very close to it...about one screen width away.


----------

